# Caesars Saugeye hitting Yet?



## snagster (Jun 23, 2009)

Was planning on heading to Caesars for some saugeye..Anything happening yet ? No boat any suggestions on where to go ?


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

not much foot access at caesars imo, just a few spots.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

ruffhunter said:


> not much foot access at caesars imo, just a few spots.


?? There's access by foot pretty much everywhere around the lake!


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

not where I want to fish! those wooded areas next to the lake have turned into landsides. Used to be some good spots south of 73 bridge behind those shelters. Used to take scouts there when my son was young. Its all gone now as well as many other places. I couldnt find a way down unless I was in a harness and rope. A lot of the access places is too shallow.

That road with all the shelters was nothing but men seeking men trollers every time I tried to find a spot to fish. I noticed there was a bunch of scouts/kids this past saturday and these idiots would park and watch. Back in the day when you could be a cop, id tell them to f.,king leave our parks or I would notify there wives. never had one question and left quickly.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ruffhunter said:


> lot of the access places is too shallow.


Saugeyes love to shallow of water,especially now thru may and june


----------



## Catfishoscillations (Oct 2, 2008)

CC really needs a fishing pier to get everybody off of the boat docks. Had a guy just miss me with a cast on the way in the other day.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

snagster said:


> any suggestions on where to go ?


 I rarely fish CC but have on occasion and it certainly isn't my favorite, but ---- 
Take a look at a map, there are two very prominent points north of 73 on the east side of the lake with easy access, that's were I'd start. The wind will (normally) hit those points. If your lucky there may even be a mud line and bait fish. Another place that can produce is rip rap and there are a couple places with a ton of rocks one is a prominent bridge, again easy access.
I'd probably go at night but you may catch fish this time of year at any time especially if you get some cloud cover. There is always the spillway.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## snagster (Jun 23, 2009)

Anything new ?


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Catfishoscillations said:


> CC really needs a fishing pier to get everybody off of the boat docks. Had a guy just miss me with a cast on the way in the other day.


Right behind the marina is a area that u can fish from the bank the crappie load up in there . Nice place to park and not to crowded the crappie and bluegill will be in there thick once the water hits 60


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

snagster said:


> Anything new ?


 Doesn't look like you're getting much saugeye help 
I don't fish at CC often but on every other lake in our area the best saugeye fishing (especially shore fishing) is right Now and I'll bet that's the same on CC. 
It's hard for me to leave the wbass but the saugeye bite has been good when I've fished for them. It'll get tougher from shore later in May early June (IMO) but right now early and late and especially at nite you should be able to catch fish in any area lake.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## flyinghappy (Jun 26, 2017)

garhtr said:


> Doesn't look like you're getting much saugeye help
> I don't fish at CC often but on every other lake in our area the best saugeye fishing (especially shore fishing) is right Now and I'll bet that's the same on CC.
> It's hard for me to leave the wbass but the saugeye bite has been good when I've fished for them. It'll get tougher from shore later in May early June (IMO) but right now early and late and especially at nite you should be able to catch fish in any area lake.
> Good luck and good fishing !



What do you think is the best saugeye/walleye/sauger fishing around Cincinnati? I'm fairly new to the area and with a new boat coming, I want some good ideas. I like Caesar a lot from fishing in my old boat and will hit it for musky a lot. Used to do a lot of walleye back home in WI, but new to it here.


----------



## hunter moss (Jan 18, 2017)

flyinghappy said:


> What do you think is the best saugeye/walleye/sauger fishing around Cincinnati? I'm fairly new to the area and with a new boat coming, I want some good ideas. I like Caesar a lot from fishing in my old boat and will hit it for musky a lot. Used to do a lot of walleye back home in WI, but new to it here.


Hueston woods, Brookeville, Paint Creek, Rocky Fork


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

In Sw Ohio I like Cowan,Rcky frk is a close second. I think the saugeye fishing is often over looked and is very good on Cowan . I'm certain lakes like Indian, Buckeye and Alum are better but to far for me to go on a regular basis
I prefer fall/winter but I normally fish from shore but I take an occasional trip in April into May and have had some good nites
For walleye CJ is the only option I'm aware of.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## flyinghappy (Jun 26, 2017)

hunter moss said:


> Hueston woods, Brookeville, Paint Creek, Rocky Fork





garhtr said:


> In Sw Ohio I like Cowan,Rcky frk is a close second. I think the saugeye fishing is often over looked and is very good on Cowan . I'm certain lakes like Indian, Buckeye and Alum are better but to far for me to go on a regular basis
> I prefer fall/winter but I normally fish from shore but I take an occasional trip in April into May and have had some good nites
> For walleye CJ is the only option I'm aware of.
> Good luck and good fishing


Thanks guys. I'll have to look into those.


----------



## hunter moss (Jan 18, 2017)

garhtr said:


> In Sw Ohio I like Cowan,Rcky frk is a close second. I think the saugeye fishing is often over looked and is very good on Cowan . I'm certain lakes like Indian, Buckeye and Alum are better but to far for me to go on a regular basis
> I prefer fall/winter but I normally fish from shore but I take an occasional trip in April into May and have had some good nites
> For walleye CJ is the only option I'm aware of.
> Good luck and good fishing


walleye at brookeville too but have to buy indiana FL


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

flyinghappy said:


> Thanks guys. I'll have to look into those.


If you want the SAUGEYE EXPERIENCE drive to Indian lake


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

flyinghappy said:


> Thanks guys. I'll have to look into those.


 Don't forget Cowan has the 10 hp restriction (one other reason I like fishing there)
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## flyinghappy (Jun 26, 2017)

garhtr said:


> Don't forget Cowan has the 10 hp restriction (one other reason I like fishing there)
> Good luck and good fishing !


Yeah, that's actually the reason I probably wouldn't go there. My current boat is 20HP and my new one will be 250. I supposed I could drop the 20 off and use the trolling motor though.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

flyinghappy said:


> Yeah, that's actually the reason I probably wouldn't go there


 once I remembered you said " new boat " I realized you would want to try it out (stretch your legs) at least a few times on a unlimited hp lake 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## flyinghappy (Jun 26, 2017)

garhtr said:


> once I remembered you said " new boat " I realized you would want to try it out (stretch your legs) at least a few times on a unlimited hp lake
> Good luck and good fishing !


Yeah, I grew up in northern WI so hp limited lakes are fairly new to me too.


----------



## jeffro (Sep 12, 2007)

There are *Wisconsin lakes* called *no wake lakes* and *no* motor *lakes*. Motorboats may not be operated at speeds greater than "slow-*no*-*wake*" on *lakes* of 50 acres or less having public access, except when such *lakes* serve as thoroughfares between 2 or more navigable *lakes*.


----------



## flyinghappy (Jun 26, 2017)

jeffro said:


> There are *Wisconsin lakes* called *no wake lakes* and *no* motor *lakes*. Motorboats may not be operated at speeds greater than "slow-*no*-*wake*" on *lakes* of 50 acres or less having public access, except when such *lakes* serve as thoroughfares between 2 or more navigable *lakes*.


Good point, I guess I always thought of those as ponds so I didn't really think of that. Come to think of it, my grandparents had some land on one, I don't know of anybody that fished it, just swam in it.


----------



## snagster (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok..Hey I appreciate all the information about saugeye fishing in Wisconsin,,,and how the ramps are and other places to fish .. But I really just want to know if anybody is having any success at CEASARS CREEK ! Thats it period ...Don't want to be rude...But again I have no boat AND I do not live in fricken Wisconsin


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

snagster said:


> But I really just want to know if anybody is having any success at CEASARS CREEK ! Thats it period


















I'd get there pdq !
Keep waiting and you're gonna miss it !


----------



## snagster (Jun 23, 2009)

Much appreciated...any suggestions on where?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

snagster said:


> Much appreciated...any suggestions on where?


Spawns over,start looking SHALLOW! flats and points,shallow water,close to deep water areas. Jigs/twisters/shadraps/stickbaits will all produce... sometimes a small PC of worm tipped will get u more bites


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Spawns over,start looking SHALLOW! flats and points,shallow water,close to deep water areas. Jigs/twisters/shadraps/stickbaits will all produce... sometimes a small PC of worm tipped will get u more bites


 That's it !
Don't be afraid of dirty water, Plus -- The earlier and later the better-- 
Occasionally the spillway is good especially during and after a big dump of water 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## snagster (Jun 23, 2009)

garhtr said:


> That's it !
> Don't be afraid of dirty water, Plus -- The earlier and later the better--
> Occasionally the spillway is good especially during and after a big dump of water
> Good luck and good fishing


I was thinking about heading down to the beach- point at the campground ?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Don't overlook Rip- rap, it can be especially good right now especially if there's current (maybe a neck or a spot where the lake narrows)
Any area where there is an abrupt change in bottom material, sand to rock, sand to mud can produce especially if there's a drop at least close.
They love current , wind even slight, can produce current over and around points, minnows will find that debris line and fish will find the bait, best if there's a drop or rocks or even mud line for an ambush.
I've not fished the beach area at CC but one of my fav spots on another area lake is the beach, I fish the edge where there's an change from sand to rock, it helps that there are some large rocks and a slight depth change but any type of structure especially a edge is a good place to look.
Area spillways often fish great this time of the year.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Quick update on cc… The campground Docks will NOT be put in this year...Per the campground officials… They were apparently damaged and they said they will most likely not be put in this year


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

9Left said:


> Quick update on cc… The campground Docks will NOT be put in this year...Per the campground officials… They were apparently damaged and they said they will most likely not be put in this year


Worst set of docks in the state of OHIO they should of been replaced 10 years ago ! I think it is to promote the kayaking if it is true that they will not have any docks at the campground.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't think it would be to promote kayaking… They are the campground docks… The people camping use the docks all the time. Which kind of sucks because my annual crappy camp out is this weekend, I am leaving this afternoon ... i'm definitely going to get a hold of the park and ask for somewhat of a refund for the docks not being in place .


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

9Left said:


> camp out is this weekend, I am leaving this afternoon ..


 Anxiously awaiting a pic of a 18" crappie 
Good luck and Hopefully this next round of rain misses you.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Well.. how 'bout a 13.5".? .,. Weather has been cold and raining but the crappy bite is hot and heavy… The jig bite is on! Have filleted over 100 fish since yesterday...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)




----------

